# Knife sharpening



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello all, I bought a brand new Ka Bar knife and am very excited for hunting season to get here. This is one of a few knives I have but I was wondering when the time comes what is the best way to get a nice sharp edge on a knife that will cut paper without doing harm to my blade.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I use a Lansky knife sharpening system on my Esee 4. It doesn't take much to shave the hair off your harm. 
There are so many different sharpeners on the market today that it makes it hard to nail down just one. The lansky is far from the best, but it works well.

xdeano


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

There are 2 things that very few people on this forum would have more than I. Knife sharpeners and jerky recepies. Xdeano gave you an honest report on the Lansky and I agree with him 100%.

With that said - I know of some guys that can't sharpen a knife even with a Lansky. Why? - Because they won't follow instructions and they are too impatient. Todays world wants everything done in seconds.

So - Do your due diligence and choose a knife sharpener and whatever it is then use it and then reuse it. Practice on some kitchen knives or whatever. You will soon learn that there are a number of definitions of sharp. I know a guy that gets his knives so sharp and they are so thin at that blade that the cutting edge is done by the time he opens up an elk belly section. There is a balance between a sharp edge and a durable edge that will hold. The key in my opinion to a sharp durable edge is - never let it get dull. Constant use of a steel will prolong an edge. Most people use a knife until there is nothing left for an edge and then it's too much work to get it back in shape - usally they blame the knife for poor quality.

The Lansky is as good of a place to start as any - but there are many more other fine sharpeners.

PS: If you want a couple dozen more options - just let me know.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

liljoe,

Don't taunt us like that, just post em up. 

xdeano


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

xdeano i completely agree lol thats what this post is all about


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I own and have used a Lansky and it works fine, but love my Rachael Ray Furi Pro. Quick to put an edge on and great for touch-ups when butchering.

http://www.amazon.com/Rachael-Ray-T...MAQA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1312933571&sr=8-6


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Tons of sharpening options out there. Lansky can do a decent job, I have one with the diamond stones along with the finer "polishing" stones. Spyderco makes the Sharpmaker. It doesn't give you many options on angle, but works very well for someone new to sharpening as long as one of the two angle options match the angle on your blade. You can always learn to freehand sharpen, but theres a huge learning curve along with stone options like diamond, waterstone, arkansas stone, etc. I broke down and bought an edge pro apex system a few months ago and couldn't be happier. It is pretty darn spendy, but will be the last system I buy. I've used it on a ton of my own knives and have sharpened quite a few for other people already.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.worksharptools.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=90

I gave up paitence for knife sharpening by hand, this i sthe best power sharpening system I have come across.


----------



## MelaniePalmero (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi jk3hunter! This video from Chef Phil discusses the basics of knife sharpening. Hope it will help.


----------



## kwitberg (Aug 26, 2011)

I prefer the Razor Sharp Edgemaking system. You have a perfect knife in less than 60 seconds, even if your knife is really blunt when you start or if you have one of these hard, longlasting steels in your knife.
http://sharpeningwheels.com/


----------



## Leonten (Oct 10, 2011)

I use the Buck Honemaster, if you can find one. I've found that the stones you use are very important and I have about 20 different ones. After I have a good edge I finish with an extremely hard translucent stone. I've used the Lansky system and it works very well. I'd recommend it as it's a simple system and maintains the angle. However it doesn't have as hard a stone as I prefer for the final touch. But, that's just me, I do like the Lansky & recommend it. Knife sharpening for me is a hobby, sitting at the bench & touching up the blades is like preparing for the hunt, I just enjoy it. I've never been able to maintain the angle free hand, I always needed some type of mechanical help. Plus the Lansky is not that expensive.


----------

